# NZXT X53 RGB oder Alternative?



## volcom2 (11. März 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,

in diesem Thread habe ich mir ein wenig beim Zusammenstellen meines künftigen Rechners helfen lassen:

https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...beitungskonfiguration-maerz-2022-wqhd.617283/

Die Konfiguration steht zu gut 90% würde ich sagen:
https://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-2244790

Meine Frage ist nun folgende. Welche sinnige, bessere, RGB-mäßige AiO WaKü, käme hier noch in Frage?
Und wäre eine gute Alternative für die Kraken?


----------



## IICARUS (11. März 2022)

Mein Vorschlag:








						Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora 240 CPU - Digital RGB
					

Der Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora AIO CPU Wasserkühler ist eine Weiterentwicklung des beliebten und bekannten Eisbaer Kühlers. Alphacool hat dabei viele Details verbessert und einige Standards beibehalten. Allen voran bildet die...




					www.aquatuning.de
				



Gibt es auch mit 280, 360 oder 420 Millimeter Radiatoren.

Vorteil:

Kein Radiator aus ALU, sondern aus Kupfer. In einer AIO sind Anschlüsse und Kühler aus Messing oder Kupfer und Alu reagiert damit mit der Zeit und lässt das Material oxidieren. Der Korrosionsschutz in der Kühlflüssigkeit zögert es nur raus und kann es nicht gänzlich verhindern.
Anschlüsse verschraubt und jederzeit austauschbar.
Mittels Schnellkupplung auch erweiterbar (zum Beispiel mit noch einem Radiator + Kühler einer Grafikkarte).
Füllport, zum Auffüllen von destilliertes Wasser. Mit der Zeit verdunstet immer etwas Kühlflüssigkeit.
Pumpe selbst mit voller Drehzahl so leise, dass nicht raus zu hören ist.
Schlauch ist Weichmacherfrei.
Es gibt noch eine neuere Ausführung, wo der Kühler noch kleiner ausfällt, aber diese AIO kenne ich selbst noch nicht.








						Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora LT240 CPU AIO Digital RGB
					

Die Eisbaer LT Aurora CPU AIO Wasserkühlung bietet dank dem Vollkupferradiator eine extrem gute Kühlleistung. Die verwendeten Komponenten kommen aus dem klassischen DIY-Wasserkühlungsbereich und werden auch zum größten Teil bei den...




					www.aquatuning.de
				




Die AIOs von Alphacool sind im Grunde vormontierte custom Waküs, weil alle Bestandteile aus dem Bereich der custom Wasserkühlung kommen und auch alle einzeln gekauft und jederzeit ausgetauscht werden können. Selbst die Pumpe kann nach einem defekt nachgekauft und selbst ausgetauscht werden.


----------



## volcom2 (11. März 2022)

@IICARUS 
Danke für Deinen ausführlichen Thread. Bei der Kraken steht aber auch Kühlkörpermaterial Kupfer. Oder bezieht sich das nicht auf den Radiator an sich?

Ich werd mir die Facts der WaKü mal im Detail ansehen! Danke!


----------



## psalm64 (11. März 2022)

IICARUS bezieht sich auf Kühlkörper + Radiator.
Die sind idealerweise beide aus Kupfer.

Bei ausgewählten NZXT hast Du im Gegensatz zu viele anderen Herstellern allerdings den Vorteil, das Du 6 Jahre Garantie hast.
Ist halt die Frage, hat man Lust, sich nach 3-5 Jahren mit einer Reklamation zu beschäftigen, die einem die Meisten androhen, die sich mit Thema befassen. 

Ich habe mich damals wegen der Optik mit Display für die NZXT Z73 entschieden, weil mir die 6 Jahre Garantie einfach reichten.
Aber Du hast ja die X gewählt, da macht das ja quasi keinen Unterschied. Wenn Du kein Display willst, würde ich auch zur Cu/Cu-Kombi greifen.


----------



## IICARUS (11. März 2022)

Im Prinzip ist auch nichts gegen zusprechen, nur geht halt nach der Garantiezeit was defekt muss halt neu gekauft werden. Kühlen tun die AIOs mehr oder weniger gleich gut.

Ich bevorzuge halt was von Alphacool, weil dort alles ausgetauscht werden kann und nicht direkt neu gekauft werden muss. Das fängt bereits damit an, dass mit anderen AIOs meist noch nicht mal das destilliertes Wasser nachgefüllt werden kann, ohne die Werksgarantie zu verlieren. Bei einer Cooler Master AIO gab es sogar eine Schraube als Füllport, aber unter einem Garantiesiegel, was natürlich zum Erlöschen der Garantie dann führt.



volcom2 schrieb:


> Danke für Deinen ausführlichen Thread. Bei der Kraken steht aber auch Kühlkörpermaterial Kupfer. Oder bezieht sich das nicht auf den Radiator an sich?


Ein Radiator ist ein Wärmeaustauscher und kein Kühler, der die Wärme vom Prozessor aufnimmt. Denn das Wasser muss ja auch irgendwie wieder heruntergekühlt werden.

Hier noch kurz als Hintergrund-Info:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EvFVRjh0BkA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Grundprinzip zu einer custom Wakü ist auch dasselbe.

Der einzige Unterschied ist nur, dass solch eine Wasserkühlung modular aufgebaut ist und alles selbst mit verbaut wird. Der Ausgleichsbehälter dazwischen dient, wie der Name schon aussagt, nur zum Ausgleichen von Luft und Wasser in einem Kreislauf und hat Kühl technisch nichts zu tun. Daher macht es mit einer AIO auch kein Unterschied, wenn kein Ausgleichsbehälter mit verbaut ist. Hier wird halt der Radiator als Ausgleichsbehälter mit missbraucht.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KUrTpv6YQOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## volcom2 (11. März 2022)

Danke Euch. Mir war es nur wichtig kein "Lass da bloß die Finger von weil X oder Y nicht passen" zu hören. Also unterm Strich ist auch die NZXT eine WaKü, welche Ihre Dienste recht zuverlässig verrichten?

Eine Frage welche ein klein wenig mehr in Richtung RGB geht. Angenommen ich würde die NZXT RGB Variante nehmen mit 2x 120er Lüftern von NZXT. Um diese zu steuern bräuchte ich noch zusätzlich ein Hub von NZXT ist das korrekt? Wäre das bei der Alphacool ebenso der Fall?


----------



## IICARUS (11. März 2022)

Bei den AIOs ist normalerweise immer ein Controller mit im Lieferumfang, sodass du im Prinzip nie was dazu kaufen musst. Aber mit aktuellen Mainboards, darunter auch das MSI Pro Z690-A was du dir ausgesucht hast, sind dazu auch Anschlüsse vorhanden. Dann kannst du den Controller weglassen und direkt ans Mainboard anschließen.

Unterscheiden musst du aber zwischen D-RGB und dem normalen RGB.
RGB = > 12v und 4-Pin
D-RGB => 5v und 3-Pin

Dieses D-RGB hat auch 4-Pins, nur ist der dritte Pin entweder nicht belegt oder verschlossen.
Nähers dazu kannst du aus dem Handbuch des Mainboards und der AIO selbst entnehmen.

Hierzu habe ich auch eine Anleitung geschrieben: RGB vs. D-RGB? Was soll es sein?! - Das RGB-Guide!


----------



## volcom2 (11. März 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Hierzu habe ich auch eine Anleitung geschrieben: RGB vs. D-RGB? Was soll es sein?! - Das RGB-Guide!


Danke für den Lesestoff. Ich werd ihn mir zu Gemüte führen. Um einen optimalen Airflow zu haben strebe ich noch einen 140er Lüfter im Heck und 2 140er Lüfter in der Front an. Können diese alle am Mainboard angesclossen werden?


----------



## IICARUS (12. März 2022)

Natürlich, musst nur ins Handbuch rein schauen, was es alles an Anschlüsse gibt und dir dann selbst ausrechnen ob du noch Splitterkabel benötigst. Könnte  ich zwar auch für dich machen, aber ich denke, das bekommst du auch selbst hin.


----------



## volcom2 (12. März 2022)

Sollte ich irgendwo hängen würdest du sicher helfen. 😁


----------



## volcom2 (23. März 2022)

Ich hab einen kleinen Hänger bei der NZXT X53 RGB... Beide Lüfter haben einen In und einen Out Anschluss...
Wie und womit muss ich diese Verbinden?


----------



## psalm64 (23. März 2022)

Sicher das das nicht PWM und RGB sind?


----------



## volcom2 (23. März 2022)

Ich glaube die Anschlüsse sind dafür da die Lüfter untereinander und mit dem NZXT Controller zu verbinden.

Aber ist dieser denn für eine Beleuchtung der Lüfter notwendig?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## psalm64 (23. März 2022)

Guckst Du da:








						Detailbetrachtung (2) - Seite 3 - Hardwareluxx
					

Hardwareluxx testet die beleuchtete AiO-Kühlung NZXT Kraken X73 RGB.




					www.hardwareluxx.de
				





> Ab Werk hängen nur die PWM-Kabel fest an den Lüftern. Für die Beleuchtung nutzt NZXT hingegen ein modulares System. Die Beleuchtung der einzelnen Lüfter wird über kurze Kabel miteinander verbunden. Ein- und Ausgang sind eindeutig markiert, zusätzlich werden unterschiedliche Steckerformen genutzt. Die Beleuchtung aller drei Lüfter wird anschließend über ein einziges Kabel mit der Pumpenbeleuchtung verbunden.


Das sollte für die X53 ja gleich sein.


----------



## volcom2 (23. März 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Guckst Du da:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mega! Vielen Dank!


----------

